

Help convince Joel and Jeff to open source stackoverflow - j_baker
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/3086/will-open-sourcing-stack-overflow-destroy-our-business-model/3173#3173

======
ErrantX
FYI it was posted earlier too <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691246>

------
michael_dorfman
Why? Why on earth would I want to do that? How would open-sourcing
StackOverflow benefit Joel and Jeff, or anyone else?

~~~
fogus
Personally, my project team would benefit greatly if we set up something like
SO for our clients. Additionally, we have no money to spend on the hosting
fees.

~~~
stuff4ben
So you're saying you want something for nothing? How about you let us poach
your clients? I have no money for marketing or for sales, but I want the
fruits of your hard earned labor just because I asked for it.

~~~
fogus
Believe it or not, budgets are a reality. We use a lot of foss software to
build our services and we pay for other essential tools. So which one are
we... moochers, or not?

